# uPVC Beading Pushing Frame Out



## spearson92 (4 Jul 2019)

Hi all,

I'm almost at the end of my workshop build now, but I'm having an issue with my upvc window.
Months ago, I bought a window second hand, although in good condition (not far off new). It's about 2440x1340mm, and has 2 side opening windows and a normal one in the middle. 

Anyway, my mrs (trying to be helpful) offered to move the windows, and smashed the middle one #-o I continued with the installation of the window in the timber frame and installed the 2 side panes, and the windows opened and closed fine. 

Now I've just had the new middle window delivered, exactly the same spec as the last one. I put it in, fit the top and bottom beads, but as soon as I put the right bead in (viewed inside out) the right side window won't close - it catches on the frame by a good few mm. It's almost as if the beading is pushing the frame out which then pushes on the right opening window. It's still just as bad with all beads fitted. The pane looks square enough in the frame, and the other panes were toe an heeled properly too.

Any thought at all?

Cheers!


----------



## Woody2Shoes (5 Jul 2019)

spearson92":2jwwtcef said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm almost at the end of my workshop build now, but I'm having an issue with my upvc window.
> Months ago, I bought a window second hand, although in good condition (not far off new). It's about 2440x1340mm, and has 2 side opening windows and a normal one in the middle.
> ...



It's a bit difficult to visualise without a photo - how did you work out what size your replacement DGU should be - are you sure the new unit isn't bigger than the old?


----------



## spearson92 (5 Jul 2019)

Hi Woody2Shoes,

Thanks for the reply! I've managed to fix it now. 

In my error I had glazed the middle window with the side windows open. When I banged the beading in, it had bowed the window frame out, preventing me from closing the side windows. 

Just gave the frame a tap back in and it was all good. Another lesson learnt! 

Cheers!


----------

